# Hide cursor with Windows Graphics Capture method



## DeNcHiK3713 (Jun 5, 2020)

I compiled libraries from official github to allow hiding the cursor using the Windows Graphics Capture method.




You need to replace libobs-winrt.dll in bin folder. Do NOT forget to create a backup of libobs-winrt.dll.
(For x64 is C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit)
32 bits: https://mega.nz/file/0Dx2lKBb
64 bits: https://mega.nz/file/dPgEgaTS
(You probably need the latest version of Windows 10 2004)


----------



## DeNcHiK3713 (Jun 6, 2020)

32 bits: https://mega.nz/file/0Dx2lKBb#-pwOPSfb4AWsm4N7AP60hVjfTBqTrUEvCPs9c3qE8Cg
64 bits: https://mega.nz/file/dPgEgaTS#5vDvUPL5nFDXH960UNYYx1qKqrUUXju4RD8DGnLp-ho


----------



## allanbj (Jun 17, 2020)

Hmm, didn't work for me... I see the "Capture Cursor" option but in Capture Method the Windows Graphics Capture option is grayed out and can't be selected. And regardless when trying to capture Chrome (assumingly using BitBlt) then I just get black - for some other windows (like Total Commander) I get a signal but the Capture Cursor toggle doesn't work - it never show the cursor, except for a very brief moment when I toggle it on...

Using Win10 2004, OBS 25.0.8 64-bit...

I also found out that for some windows the default OBS installation DOES give an option hide cursor - but it's when it's using BitBlt. And here Chrome also is just black when using BitBlt.


----------



## DeNcHiK3713 (Jun 24, 2020)

Try replacing all files
32 bits: https://mega.nz/file/oOQEiIjA#hFJ3os37sIHaeUyEqfZuTAQXAU3YojBlg6z9PTaFL1Q
64 bits: https://mega.nz/file/QKIQnKYJ#OF24gsnonTkXMUAbEzf07bWh2DvJHwLip0Nl4Y7Lyio


----------



## FIZO (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you DeNcHiK3713 ! It worked perfectly. 

Best solution available.


----------



## mlobo4370 (Jul 9, 2020)

Hellow every one.
I don't work for me. Whith de last solutions ( Try replacing all files ) crash the OBS program.
If i copy of this compilations   libobs-winrt.dll , I see the box for unactivate the mouse but it dont'n capture the windows, only capture screen.
Whith  second option i don't work it.
Whith first option i can't probe, Ask me for a code.
Any solution ?

Thank's


----------



## cyaniDE23 (Jul 10, 2020)

mlobo4370 said:


> Hellow every one.
> I don't work for me. Whith de last solutions ( Try replacing all files ) crash the OBS program.
> If i copy of this compilations   libobs-winrt.dll , I see the box for unactivate the mouse but it dont'n capture the windows, only capture screen.
> Whith  second option i don't work it.
> ...



The exact same thing happened with me. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to replace all the files in bin or just in 64bit folder, because I did the latter and it did not work.


----------



## cyaniDE23 (Jul 10, 2020)

FIZO said:


> Thank you DeNcHiK3713 ! It worked perfectly.
> 
> Best solution available.


Could you please give a detailed explanation of how you got yours to work. That would be of great help!


----------



## ShadowHax (Jul 28, 2020)

*Works great!!  Thanks!!*


----------



## Hafa (Aug 19, 2020)

allanbj said:


> Hmm, didn't work for me... I see the "Capture Cursor" option but in Capture Method the Windows Graphics Capture option is grayed out and can't be selected. And regardless when trying to capture Chrome (assumingly using BitBlt) then I just get black - for some other windows (like Total Commander) I get a signal but the Capture Cursor toggle doesn't work - it never show the cursor, except for a very brief moment when I toggle it on...
> 
> Using Win10 2004, OBS 25.0.8 64-bit...
> 
> I also found out that for some windows the default OBS installation DOES give an option hide cursor - but it's when it's using BitBlt. And here Chrome also is just black when using BitBlt.



I have the exact same issue, did you end up figuring a solution?


----------



## cryptze (Sep 2, 2020)

DeNcHiK3713 said:


> Try replacing all files
> 32 bits: https://mega.nz/file/oOQEiIjA#hFJ3os37sIHaeUyEqfZuTAQXAU3YojBlg6z9PTaFL1Q
> 64 bits: https://mega.nz/file/QKIQnKYJ#OF24gsnonTkXMUAbEzf07bWh2DvJHwLip0Nl4Y7Lyio


It worked perfectly, it allows me to capture without the cursor.
Funcionó perfectamente, me permitió capturar sin el cursor.


----------



## OreDa (Sep 4, 2020)

Could you provide building instructions or what flags to use when building please? The DLL doesn't work with newest OBS version.


----------



## eitydash (Oct 12, 2020)

DeNcHiK3713 said:


> I compiled libraries from official github to allow hiding the cursor using the Windows Graphics Capture method.
> View attachment 57224
> You need to replace libobs-winrt.dll in bin folder. Do NOT forget to create a backup of libobs-winrt.dll.
> (For x64 is C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit)
> ...


Downloads link is asking for a key


----------



## merl (Nov 10, 2020)

Would love to know the process so we can build this for latest version of OBS.


----------



## R1CH (Nov 10, 2020)

There is no need to build it, just use an up to date version of OBS.


----------



## asdasasdasdsadd (Nov 19, 2020)

eitydash said:


> Downloads link is asking for a key




Check this answer : 


DeNcHiK3713 said:


> 32 bits: https://mega.nz/file/0Dx2lKBb#-pwOPSfb4AWsm4N7AP60hVjfTBqTrUEvCPs9c3qE8Cg
> 64 bits: https://mega.nz/file/dPgEgaTS#5vDvUPL5nFDXH960UNYYx1qKqrUUXju4RD8DGnLp-ho


----------

